# License Fee Increase Approved



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 03 FEB 05
Contact: Dennis Fedewa, 517-373-2425

License Fee Increase Approved

Michigan Department of Natural Resources Director Rebecca Humphries today approved a revised license fee structure for the 2005 license year at the monthly meeting of the state Natural Resources Commission, held in Lansing.

Under the new fee structure, most resident hunting and fishing licenses will increase $1 when they go on sale March 1. Nonresident licenses were increased by $4 to $10.

"These modest increases will help us to begin to address a structural deficit that currently exists in the Game and Fish Protection Fund.," Humphries said. "We must take appropriate action now to ensure that we will have the necessary revenues to continue the department's primary mission to protect and promote the practice of sound wildlife management."

The last significant fee change that was approved by the Legislature occurred in 1997. That legislation also authorized the DNR Director the discretion to raise fees an additional $2. The first $1 increase was implemented in 2001.

The next regular meeting of the Natural Resources Commission is March 10 in East Lansing.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This background informaton for the license increases was taken from:
NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION POLICY COMMITTEE ON FINANCE AND ADMINISTRATION 
January 6, 2005

Department of Natural Resources
License Fees  Statutory References

Fishing All Species
324.43532 (4) The fee for a resident all-species fishing license is $28.00. The fee for a nonresident all-species fishing license is $42.00.

Fishing All Species Upgrade
324.43532 (6) A person to whom a valid restricted fishing license has been issued may return the restricted license to the department or its authorized agent and receive an all-species fishing license by paying a fee equal to the difference in cost between the all-species fishing license and the restricted fishing license for which that person is eligible.

Fishing Restricted
324.43532 (1) The fee for a resident restricted fishing license is $15.00. The fee for a nonresident restricted fishing license is $34.00.

Bear License
324.43528 (1) A person shall not hunt bear without a bear hunting license. The fee for a resident bear hunting license is $13.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a resident bear hunting license is $14.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a resident bear hunting license is $15.00. The fee for a nonresident bear hunting license is $150.00.

Bear Participant
DNR Bear Hunting Guide - Beginning June 7, 2004, hunters who did not receive a regular bear hunting license with kill tag INCLUDING THOSE WHO DID NOT APPLY may purchase a license to participate in a bear hunt behind dogs. It is unlawful to purchase both licenses or multiple bear hunting licenses. The participation bear hunting license, which can be purchased online, at a customer kiosk, or from a license dealer, entitles a person to only participate in the hunt. It does not allow the holder to kill a bear. It is not necessary to purchase a participation license to take part in a bear hunt involving bait only.

Combo Regular Deer
324.43525a (2) The fee for a resident combination deer license is the total of the resident firearm deer license fee plus the resident bow and arrow deer license fee. The fee for a nonresident combination deer license is the total of the nonresident firearm deer license fee plus the nonresident bow and arrow deer license fee.

Deer Antlerless
324.43526 (3) Except as otherwise provided in section 43521, the fee for a resident antlerless deer license is $13.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a resident antlerless deer license is $14.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a resident antlerless deer license is $15.00. The fee for a nonresident antlerless deer license is $120.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a nonresident antlerless deer license is $129.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a nonresident antlerless deer license is $138.00.

Deer Archery
324.43527 (1) The fee for a resident bow and arrow deer license is $13.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a resident bow and arrow deer license is $14.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a resident bow and arrow deer license is $15.00. The fee for a resident or nonresident who is 12 years of age through 16 years of age for a bow and arrow deer license shall be discounted 50% from the cost of the resident bow and arrow deer license. The fee for a nonresident bow and arrow deer license is $120.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a nonresident bow and arrow deer license is $129.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a nonresident bow and arrow deer license is $138.00.

Deer Firearm
324.43526 (1) The fee for a resident firearm deer license is $13.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a resident firearm deer license is $14.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a resident firearm deer license is $15.00. The fee for a nonresident firearm deer license is $120.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a nonresident firearm deer license is $129.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a nonresident firearm deer license is $138.00.

Fur Harvester and Fur Trap Only
324.43531 (1) The fee for a resident fur harvester's license is $13.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a resident fur harvester's license is $14.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a resident fur harvester's license is $15.00.

Gamebird Hunting Preserve
324.43530 (1) However, instead of a small game license, a person may obtain a special game bird hunting preserve license for a fee of $15.00.

Small Game
324.43523 (1) The fee for a resident small game license is $13.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a resident small game license is $14.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a resident small game license is $15.00. The fee for a resident or nonresident who is 12 years of age through 16 years of age for a small game license is $1.00. The fee for a nonresident small game license is $60.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a nonresident small game license is $65.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a nonresident small game license is $69.00. 

Small Game 3 Day
324.43523 (2) A The fee for a limited nonresident small game license is $26.00. Beginning in 1999, the fee for a limited nonresident small game license is $28.00. Beginning in 2001, the fee for a limited nonresident small game license is $30.00.

Turkey
324.43524 (1) The fee for a resident wild turkey hunting license is $15.00. The fee for a nonresident wild turkey hunting license is $69.00.

Other
Discounting License Fees 

324.43521 Notwithstanding any other section of this part, the department may discount the price of a license for the following purposes:

(a) For marketing purposes to increase participation in hunting and fishing activities. The price of a license shall not be discounted more than 15% for marketing purposes.

(b) The price of the antlerless deer license may be reduced or eliminated in specific areas to help achieve the harvest of antlerless deer.

(c) If a person purchases 4 or more licenses for the same person at the same time, a sportsperson discount of 15% shall be provided. Waterfowl hunting licenses and limited fishing licenses are not eligible for the sportsperson discount.

Military License Fees
324.43536a A member of the military may obtain any license under this part for which a lottery is not required for $1.00 upon presentation of leave papers, duty papers, military orders, or other evidence acceptable to the department verifying that he or she is stationed outside of this state. The license is valid for a period of up to 2 weeks designated by the member of the military but only during the season in which such a license would otherwise be valid.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

A $1.00 increase on fishing licenses still isn't enough. In order to protect the anadromous fisheries, they should implement a $5.00 increase on the all species license and just raise the restricted by $1.00. Ear mark the extra all species money for hatchery's, planting, etc...


----------

